# Giant OCR Composite 2



## ntx1axc (Feb 22, 2005)

I am looking up upgrade to a carbon frame - Giant OCR Composite 2 vs Specialized Roubaix Elite. I am riding on longer rides (for me) 30+ miles on weekends and in century's and MS 150s. I would like a comforable bike that can keep up. I think I have it narrowed down to these two. The Giant is full Ultegra components 10 sp excpet TruVativ Rouleur Crankset with Shimano R550 wheels. The Specialized is Ultegra/105 mix 9 sp with FSA CK 8680 Crankset and Alex 295 wheels. They seem to be set up the same as far as head angle, seat angle,etc. and I know I need to test ride both. However, I'm concerned about the frame and if their comparable. They are both the same price - around $2000. I would also like advice on price and if this is reasonable. Finally - one LBS mentioned the Orbea Onix as a really nice bike for $2600.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## joey_the_thinker (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking at the same bikes myself......also Trek has a new model called the Pilot that i think is supposed to compete with this group....but for the extra money and no pedals, the specialized is a bit pricy.....i'm waiting to see and ride both of them to make my decision....and the giant tcr2 is only 100.00 more than the OCR comp 2.....let me know how you make out


----------



## ntx1axc (Feb 22, 2005)

*Is your Specialized more the Giant?*

Thanks for the feedback. Good luck with your search too. I have looked at the Pilot's also but was told by my LBS that Specialized has been making these type bikes and frames a little longer and they prefer them over Trek's right now. Nothing bad against Trek - just selling more Specialized. My questionn is - you mentioned the Specialized was more than the Giant. In my area the Giant OCR C2 and Specialized Roubaix Elite were priced the same retail. The Giant TCR2 was about $100 more. Was your's about the same or different?


----------

